# AutoCAD LT / DXF: TEXT nach MTEXT



## Culebra (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit zur Konvertierung aller TEXT-Boxen in MTEXT-Boxen innerhalb einer AutoCAD 2004-Zeichnung. Ich habe zwar ein paar Lisp-Makros gefunden, aber leider habe ich nur AutoCAD 2004 LT. Leider funktionieren die Makros auch nicht mit einer Demoversion des LT-Extenders.

Weiss jemand, wie ich die Textboxen konvertieren könnte? 

Am besten wäre z. B. ein Python- oder Perlskript, dass Textersatz auf der DXF-Datei ausführt...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jegliche Antworten...


----------

